# Swagbucks!



## apphorses (Apr 23, 2010)

I LOVE swagbucks!! I resisted signin' up for it and since I have join, I have earn over $100 in gift cards to amazon.com. You can trade swagbucks for almost anything (and amazon.com even has food!!).

You get swagbucks just for searchin'...somethin' I do a lot while on the internet. You can even tade surveys or sign up for offers...BUT you don't have to. For every 450 swagbucks=$5 gift card.

This (and tradin') is how I hope to pay for Christmas presents this year :clap:

Here's the link swagbucks 

Let's swag into the season :happy:


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I've been doing swagbucks for less than 6 months and have made almost 100.00 in Amazon cards also. I love free money.


----------



## apphorses (Apr 23, 2010)

It's so hard on the internet anymore to find something that makes a little money but not a scam. I've tried a lot of them in the past, bein' a sahm and all, but never really made any money.

I'm glad you found swagbucks too :happy: I LOVE free stuff too...you should have seen me in 100+ degree heat pickin' blackberries...they're free!!!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

You can do the same with another site..ie mypoints..I have done very well in gift cards with them also. PM me your email addy if you want and I will ssend you an invite. I started here before swagbucks and have gotten alot of starbuckss and amozon giftcards from them it's easy to get points they send email messages you click and they give you 5 points. No filling forms unless you want and there are also other ways to get points. Searches and games. etc..blackberies are worth the heat stroke lol


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

We have used the site for about a year and love it. Easy to use and offers bonus points often.


----------



## Carol from Upto (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I signed up a week ago and have about 260 points.
I think once I become more familiar I will get points quicker.


----------



## apphorses (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm glad you like it! 

I've had fun:O)


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I had signed up for this some time ago but signed in and never went back. I will study it now and see how it works. Thanks for the reminder here.


----------

